# Six mile corner report 1-5-06



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

There is still good activity in the mouth of 3-Mile Bay for walleyes and a few perch. Also good off of Totten Trail Boat Ramp out to the island and south to the deep water. The old church bay area has been good for perch and a few walleyes. Good depths are 20-25 feet of water. Use Genz Worm, Buckshot Rattlers, Fat Boys and Neon Lites tipped with minnows.

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS SAFE ICE. Measure the thickness for yourself and use your best common sense in making the decision to drive on it. No fish is worth your life


----------

